# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  GIRAFFPlus, social interaction via a telepresence robot, European Community's Framework Programme Seven (FP7)

## Airicist

Project GIRAFFPlus

----------


## Airicist

Nonna Lea and a robot called Mr Robin 

 Published on May 7, 2014




> This video was made possible by EC and DG Connect. It is part of the press release "Robin the robot helps take care of 94 year old Italian Grandma Lea" from May 5th 2014:
> europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-14-515_en.htm

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 8, 2014




> A robot that monitors the health of elderly people living alone and allows them to have face-to-face conversations with relatives or doctors is being tested in Rome by 94-year-old Grandma Lea. The makers of the GiraffPlus system say their robot can cut medical costs and let its elderly users maintain their independence. Matthew Stock reports.

----------


## Airicist

AS Giraff, a robotic flat mate that gives autonomy to chronic patients

Published on Apr 30, 2014




> Giraff Plus is a medical robot that intends to give more autonomy to chronic patients making elders living independently in their own house for longer. It is like a flat mate and its name is Giraff, due to its long neck that ends up in a head-screen that serves to communicate the patient and the doctor. It can be guided by the doctor from his office, as it has wheels, and is able to measure blood pressure, or sugar level and the patient doesn't need to get out from home. It is part of a European project that in Spain is only been tested in Malaga.

----------

